# Meaford graduation question



## Military Mom 2013 (21 Jun 2014)

We will be attending DP1.2 graduation at the end of July in Meaford.  I have been told it's on Friday the 25th, but can't seem to get any details about the start time.  Does anyone know when it usually takes place?  We have about a 4 hour drive each way, so I'm trying to plan accordingly.  Thanks for your help


----------



## sarahsmom (21 Jun 2014)

My QL3 and QL5 parades both started at 0800hrs. 
Most parades start around then I think. Might be best to arrive the night before.


----------



## Military Mom 2013 (22 Jun 2014)

Thanks sarahsmom.  Did you graduate at Meaford too?  Wondering if the start time is the same no matter where training takes place... :dunno:


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jun 2014)

There's lots of different courses run at Meaford. There should be official invitations sent out a few weeks before the event, or your son/daughter will have a course schedule shortly after course start that will have the time. If you have a 4 hour drive, I would think it's safe to assume you should book a hotel in Owen sound for the night before if you have the means to do so. Construction is terrible going to meaford every year and you should expect delays.


----------



## Prariedawg (23 Jun 2014)

Military Mom,
PM inbound.


----------



## Prariedawg (23 Jun 2014)

Good day,
The graduating platoon is scheduled to march on at 0940hrs. The pde is not for a month and may be subject to timing changes up to then. I took the timing from the course schedule this morning.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Military Mom 2013 (23 Jun 2014)

Thank you very much...we will definitely be coming in the day before!


----------

